# Gentoo systeem onderhouden

## fuge

Hoe onderhouden jullie je gentoo systeem?

bijvoorbeeld na een update van packages, passen jullie dan telkens de configs opnieuw aan?

----------

## koenderoo

Na het updaten van de packages voer ik inderdaad alle voorgestelde updates van de configs door. Controleer wel of deze configs niet je aanpassingen overschrijven. Ik neem aan dat je etc-update wel kent?

Weet iemand overigens of er ook een grafische schil is van etc-update? Eentje waar je de update naast het origineel kunt houden om te checken of er handmatige aanpassingen overschreven worden?

----------

## fuge

welja da is het voornaamste probleem met etc-update bijvoorbeeld bij xorg.conf ofzo  :Wink: 

----------

## BlackEdder

Ik doe altijd een etc-update en meetsal weet ik wel welke files ik zelf heb aangepast. Je kan ook dispatch-conf gebruiken. Dat schijnt een vriendelijker versie van etc-update te zijn.

----------

## Q-collective

Ik gebruik altijd cfg-update ipv etc-update, werkt vele malen fijner.

----------

## andrewf

ik gebruik dispatch-conf, maar ik ga eens kijken naar cfg-update, had er nog niet van gehoord

----------

## TheCowSaysMoo

Dispatch-conf, die automatisch alle whitespaces vervangt en de cfg files die ik niet aangepast heb.

----------

## Dieter@be

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Eentje waar je de update naast het origineel kunt houden om te checken of er handmatige aanpassingen overschreven worden?

 

met etc-update kan je toch gewoon interactief mergen? of is dat niet genoeg?

----------

## koenderoo

Van dat interactief mergen krijg ik de kriebels. Het komt voor mij compleet onlogisch en vooral onduidelijk over wat er in beeld staat. Daardoor vertrouw ik er niet op dat ik het goed doe en daarom zie ik liever een iets grafischer voorstelling van wat er gebeurd of gaat gebeuren. 

Moet wel toegeven dat etc-update met die automatische update voor alle triviale veranderingen een stuk makkelijker is geworden. Scheelt toch bijna 50% van de updates die je toch al had geaccepteerd.

Vraag me wel af waarom een aantal van de in dit forum geopperde updaters niet door Gentoo worden ondersteund of gemasked zijn. Is dit een voorkeursbeleid van Gentoo?

----------

## Dieter@be

hoezo... er staat toch aangeven wat de nieuwe versie en wat de ouwe versie is (links of rechts), en dan kan je toch voor elk verschil kiezen of je de linkse of rechtse versie wilt...

hoe simpel kan het zijn   :Shocked: 

en nee.. als er "updaters" gemasked zijn is dit omdat er niet genoeg zekerheid is om het te unmasken ("stabiel" te verklaren)

----------

## Q-collective

etc-update's UI is irritant, dispatch-conf is al een vooruitgang en cfg-update is helemaal liev  :Smile: 

----------

## Dieter@be

over dispatch-conf en cfg-update kan ik niets zeggen, omdat ik ze niet nodig heb en dus nooit geprobeerd heb

maar wat ik wel kwijt wil: volgens mij hebben de mensen die etc-update niet goed vinden het nog niet goed bekeken, want het is echt zo eenvoudig en doeltreffend...

----------

## Q-collective

 *Dieter@be wrote:*   

> over dispatch-conf en cfg-update kan ik niets zeggen, omdat ik ze niet nodig heb en dus nooit geprobeerd heb
> 
> maar wat ik wel kwijt wil: volgens mij hebben de mensen die etc-update niet goed vinden het nog niet goed bekeken, want het is echt zo eenvoudig en doeltreffend...

 

Zeg dat nog eens als je een stuk of 80 config files moet updaten  :Wink: 

----------

## Dieter@be

tgoja, dan moet je een beetje scrollen om alle config files te kunnen zien, die er uit te halen die je expliciet wilt aanpassen, en daarna alle overigen te auto-mergen... dat kan misschien ietsje beter idd, als het er zoveel zijn  :Smile: 

maarja ik laat het ook zelden zo ver komen   :Smile: 

----------

## Q-collective

Zoveel is daar anders niet voor nodig, een gemiddelde update van initng heeft al makkelijk zoveel config file updates  :Wink: 

Maar aan de andere kant is het "oops!" gehalte van etc-update mij ook te hoog, dispatch-conf en cfg-update zijn meer foolproof en dus beter  :Smile: 

----------

## Dieter@be

hmm toch die cfg-update maar eens bekijken dan   :Wink: 

----------

